# Framerate drops on SWAT 4 with a good computer.



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

I recently upgraded my computer to these specs:

- Intel q6600
- eVGA 8800GTS 640mb SuperClocked
- 4GB OCZ Ram
- Asus P5K
- 2x320 WD SATA2 HDDs

I installed SWAT 4 for old time sake and decided I was going to speedrun it. Most of the levels were fine with minor framerate drops if anything. When I get to the 10th level, a hospital, it just drops like crazy. My computer should be eating this 2005 game alive. It's a fresh install of Windows, so I'm not hampered by any spyware; my VGA is updated as of Aug 20; my BIOS is all updated; there's no drivers for the q6600; directX is updated; and the game is updated to 1.1, which is the highest it was updated to. I'm recording with Fraps, however, even with that program completely off, I still experience problems. Hell, I dropped everything in the video settings to the lowest it can go and ran it at 800x600 with no improvement.

Power is obviously not the issue here, so I was hoping someone might have gone through this with this game or something else and figured out what it might be.


----------



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

I've had these same problems before with other games, it's probably _too_ powerful for the game and it ends up running like crap is all i can think of.

My specs: 
E6600 OC'd to 3.3 ghz
4 gigs of XMS2 RAM
8800 GTS 640 meg
Two sata raptor 10,000 RPM in raid0

Diablo 2 ran like crap was getting frame rates around the 20 fps region. Yet on my amd 3200 ~ 2.2 ghz, 1 gb ram, x700 it ran at like 180 fps.

It's probably the games fault since it's not optimized for a computer that high end.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try setting up the the power at the Power Options in Contral Panels, marked it as High Performance, I have the same problem for UT DEMO, and it likes i'm lost and don't know where i'm shooting, then i marked as high performance, and works really fine by now.


----------



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

The High Performance thing is only for Vista. I'm running XP (still waiting a bit before converting). It's pathetic that I can run Bioshock on full with no hampering whatsoever, but this doesn't work nicely. I hope that if that theory of the rig being too powerful has a fix that I can tinker with in the Control Panel or something. Who knows. I hope someone here does, anyways.


----------



## Mosquito555 (Apr 25, 2007)

ad3n said:


> The High Performance thing is only for Vista. I'm running XP (still waiting a bit before converting). It's pathetic that I can run Bioshock on full with no hampering whatsoever, but this doesn't work nicely. I hope that if that theory of the rig being too powerful has a fix that I can tinker with in the Control Panel or something. Who knows. I hope someone here does, anyways.


First of all it could be just a "common"  Vista incompatibility problem...I had no problems running the game maxed out on my C2D E6300 and XP.

But there are also reports of older games running slow on multicore machines. Try this: Use the Ctrl+Alt+Del, select the game's executable on Proccesses Tab and right click. Click on set afinity and uncheck every core except CPU 0. This trick seems to work on some games. You can also have any multicore hotfix Microsoft offers for your OS if available.


----------



## ad3n (Dec 4, 2004)

Sadly, I can't blame it on Vista because like I said in the last post, I've got XP (SP2), not Vista.

And I tried setting the affinity for one, two, three, and four cores and nothing even remotely better happened with the game's framerate. Gah, I was really hoping that one would be the answer . Thanks anyways.

Any other ideas?


----------



## edgarsohi (Jan 4, 2008)

don't change your settings to low resolution and textures, cause you never find low usuable drivers for high perfomance computer parts.
Like to say, computer can't understand, why you upgrading him so much, but usin only for games like solitaire.


----------

